# New car cleaning advice



## farebro (May 28, 2013)

Hi all finally picked up our TT last Saturday night 

Went for a misano red roadster and now it's looking dirty :-(

Advice on what's the best cleaning products for the car and especially the roof? Been using autoglym for years just 
Wondered on what others use

Farebro


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't mess with the roof,just dry it off gently after a wash. Don't shampoo just use low pressure water (hose).

Paintwork won't need clay as it should be fresh. There are soooo many products! I use Autoglym wash then meguiures polish/glaze and then zymol carbon to finish off. Wheels I use bilt Humber auto wheel to clean and then autoglym wheel seal. I use meguires tyre shine on tyres.

Tbh the autoglym hd wax is v good also.

Use a hose not a pressure washer as its a roadster and there is debate over pressure washers causing amp failures.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use Autoglym products & they do a roof cleaning, & proofing, kit that I use on my girlfriends MR2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't mess with the roof unless its a used car. If its used you should clay the paint also.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Use a two bucket system so you don't get little scratches all over the paint work!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I recommend using Dodo Juice 'Born to be Mild' Shampoo (detergent free)on the roof every 2nd or 3rd wash. Otherwise just a blast with a hose or pressure washer but at no closer than 1 metre.

I spray the bodywork with a 1-10 solution of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash. Leave that for 5 minutes and then its a pH neutral Snow foam from a foam lance on the bodywork and wheels.
After a further 5 minutes or so pressure wash off. Then a hand wash using a good quality shampoo using a lambs wool wash mitt. Then rinse it all down with the pressure washer

Finally wash the wheels with a wheel brush attached to my hose, the type that uses a soap stick, followed by a quick rinse. I use the Autoglym wheel care kit every now and then when they get ingrained dirt.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Even on a brand new car I clay on delivery as the amount of crap and residue on the paint from transit etc... Plus all the low quality PDI products dealers use is shocking

My process is (black tt-r and I vary the waxes/polish as I experiment with new products);

Body:
Flood rinse the car to wet and cool the paint
Snow foam the car, leave to dwell 
Rinse the foam and surface dirt
Initial wash, 2 bucket, Zymol AutoWash, Hot Water, Wookie Mitt
Flood rinse
2nd wash, 2 bucket, Zymol AutoWash, Hot Water, Wookie Mitt
Flood rinse
Full clay of the vehicle paint, Bilt Hamber mild clay / own homebrew lubricant
3rd wash, 2 bucket, Zymol AutoWash, Hot Water, Wookie Mitt
Flood rinse
Dry using a leaf blower / water magnet
1x Zymol Cleaner Wax, haze and buff - Incl. Rollover hoops
1x Poorboys Blackhole, haze and buff
2x Collinite 845 Insulator wax, haze and buff - Incl. Rollover hoops
2x DoDo Juice Purple Haze wax, haze and buff - Incl. Rollover hoops

Wheels:
Mist with cold water
Apply Sonus Wheel Cleaner Full Effect to all wheels
Mild aggitation with a soft alloy wheel brush
Rinse
Meguiars Tyre Gel (empty bottle so couldnt finish her shoes!! ... not impressed!)

Glass:
AG Glass Cleaner, inside and out, buff
RainX, outside application to all glass/mirrors/lights

Interior Leather:
Zymol Leather Cleaner, generous application, aggitate and wipe over to remove all dirt
AG Leather Care Balm, generous application, wipe over to remove ingrained dirt and soften/condition

Interior Dash and Metal work:
Turtle Wax interior cleaner, spray on, wipe off, buff to remove lint


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

farebro said:


> Hi all finally picked up our TT last Saturday night
> 
> Went for a misano red roadster and now it's looking dirty :-(
> 
> ...


For the roof I recommend Nanolex!! http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... alant.html


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Many say Fabsil for the roof but I've always stuck with Autoglym. 
have an Audi soft top brush I always use and a good brushing usually removes any dust. I rarely wash the roof. Johnsons baby shampoo is good for the roof.


----------

